# Beethoven Appassionata Sonata (Complete)



## Guy Bacos (Jul 14, 2009)

*Appassionata Sonata by Beethoven (3 perspectives)*

_*MOV 1*_

_(Close perspective)_ Rev type: Allaire Studio
http://www.guybacos.com/audio/Appa%201st%20mov%20close.mp3 (http://www.guybacos.com/audio/Appa%201s ... 0close.mp3)

_(Player perspective)_ Rev type: Allaire Studio
http://www.guybacos.com/audio/Appa%201st%20mov%20player.mp3 (http://www.guybacos.com/audio/Appa%201s ... player.mp3)

_(Distant perspective)_ Reverb type: Mozart Saal
http://www.guybacos.com/audio/Appa%201st%20mov%20distant.mp3 (http://www.guybacos.com/audio/Appa%201s ... istant.mp3)


_*MOV 2*_

_(Close perspective)_ Rev type: Allaire Studio
http://www.guybacos.com/audio/appa%202nd%20mov%20close.mp3 (http://www.guybacos.com/audio/appa%202n ... 0close.mp3)

_(Player perspective)_ Rev type: Allaire Studio
http://www.guybacos.com/audio/appa%202nd%20mov%20player.mp3 (http://www.guybacos.com/audio/appa%202n ... player.mp3)

_(Distant perspective)_ Reverb type: Mozart Saal
http://www.guybacos.com/audio/appa%202nd%20mov%20distant.mp3 (http://www.guybacos.com/audio/appa%202n ... istant.mp3)


_*MOV 3*_

_(Close perspective)_ Rev type: Allaire Studio
http://www.guybacos.com/audio/appa%203rd%20mov%20CLOSE.mp3 (http://www.guybacos.com/audio/appa%203r ... 0CLOSE.mp3)

_(Player perspective)_ Rev type: Allaire Studio
http://www.guybacos.com/audio/Appassionata 3rd mov.mp3

_(Distant perspective)_ Reverb type: Mozart Saal
http://www.guybacos.com/audio/Appas%203rd%20mov%20distant.mp3 (http://www.guybacos.com/audio/Appas%203 ... istant.mp3)



_Piano is Vienna Imperial_


Comments are always welcomed. Thanks. :D 

ps Comment on whatever you like, piano sound, performance, reverb etc.

Guy
http://www.guybacos.com/index.php


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 14, 2009)

Guy,

I don`t like this Appassionata Sonata 3rd mov, but the piano sounds great!

Well done"

Best,

Gunther


----------



## tripit (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Beethoven Appassionata Sonata*

Nicely done Guy. Piano sounds great, although I'm not a real big fan of player perspective for classical piano recordings.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Beethoven Appassionata Sonata*

Right, I'll add the "distant" version.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Beethoven Appassionata Sonata*



Guy Bacos @ Tue Jul 14 said:


> Right, I'll add the "distant" version.



So now you have to edit the score, because you can`t change the perspectives without editing... .


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Beethoven Appassionata Sonata*



germancomponist @ Tue Jul 14 said:


> Guy Bacos @ Tue Jul 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Right, I'll add the "distant" version.
> ...



Absolutely! Good point. You cannot record with close perspective and expect with the same recording instant good results using distant perspective and vice versa. Originally I played it with close, which is my fav. Going from close to player demanded lots of editing, including re-doing the pedaling. However my Players perspective version was clean enough that it still worked well going to distant with just rev adjustments. So with the little experience I have with the Imperial I'd say if you have a solid version with the Players perspective you could probably go to close or distant with little editing if any, but not from close to distant or distant to close. For pop/rock/jazz this could different mind you, or not as touchy.

I've added the distant perspective.


----------



## tmhuud (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Beethoven Appassionata Sonata*

Guy,

A or

B?



Well done my friend!


----------



## Mahlon (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Beethoven Appassionata Sonata*

Excellent, Guy!

Mahlon


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Beethoven Appassionata Sonata*

Thanks Gunther, tripit, Terry, Mahlon and luca. :D 

To make it complete I've added the close perspective. So now you have a clear difference between the 3. Of course the rev is an art of its own for this as well and reverb is not my strength.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Beethoven Appassionata Sonata*



tmhuud @ Tue Jul 14 said:


> Guy,
> 
> A or
> 
> ...



Terry, it was A. :twisted:


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Beethoven Appassionata Sonata*

The close perspective had the wrong link, it's ok now.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Beethoven complete Appassionata Sonata*

The complete Sonata is posted.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 15, 2009)

To me it would make sence If you could change the perspectives without a need to edit.

This would be the biggest goal.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks artsoundz.




germancomponist @ Wed Jul 15 said:


> To me it would make sence If you could change the perspectives without a need to edit.
> 
> This would be the biggest goal.



Gunther, it's no different than when you change the type of reverb in midi orchestration
work, say from studio room to concert hall, everything is thrown off, the frequencies are altered, you suddenly lost your basses, the balance is wrong, you have too much overlap, etc your piece isn't the same anymore until you readjust each instrument.

It's the same principal for the piano, your dynamics on EACH range of the keyboard and your pedaling will be be played according to that specific acoustic, room or hall. 

I'm sure a plug in can simulate that but that would be really cheapening the effect.

A simple solution is, play it on "player perspective" and if it's a clean performance it will probably work for the close and distant. It's cheating a bit but won't sound bad. That's what I did for the 1st and 2nd mov.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah, thats it, Guy.

This was the reason because I did this statement.  

The same you said is true for all instruments. This is the reason why I compose always "with" the reverb that will be in the mix.... .


----------



## Rob (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Beethoven Appassionata Sonata*

excellent stuff, Guy... distant perspective my favourite.


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 17, 2009)

Hmm... this is showcase and should go to the proper subforum IMHO.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 17, 2009)

PolarBear @ Fri Jul 17 said:


> Hmm... this is showcase and should go to the proper subforum IMHO.



Isn't this sample thread? The idea here is to demonstrate great piano works on sampled piano. Nothing else.

PolarBear, you're being a bit nasty on all my threads..... Bad day?


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 18, 2009)

I stated an honest opinion about the sound on the other (only one at that time, or how many more of inappropriate threads in this section did I overlook) thread, if you can't take that, fine. Then don't ask for it in this section.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 18, 2009)

I have moved this thread to Composition, Orchestration and Technique.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 18, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sat Jul 18 said:


> I have moved this thread to Composition, Orchestration and Technique.



I have no problem with that Ned.

It seems to bother some people more than others.....


----------

